# Nunavit caribou hunt



## lastflighttaxidermy (Jul 12, 2010)

Just got back from my hunt of a lifetime. An amazing 5 days. 6 of us brought back 12 bulls. Great fishing and ptarmigan hunting was great also. Here are my two bulls. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## tjstebb (Jun 5, 2006)

That's awesome. Nice looking bulls that hunt is on my bucket list. I want to do it SO bad. Congrats 

Tjstebb


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## omalson (Dec 28, 2010)

That is awesome. If you have more pics I would love to see them 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## downfloat (May 3, 2007)

Awesome more pics please!! What outfitter did u hunt with?

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## honk/quack (Dec 18, 2009)

Nice pix and great job on the hunt, sounds like an outstanding time. I think those are one of the prettiest colored animals to have mounted. On my list too along with the Tarmagon (in both color phases).


----------



## dhosera (Jul 11, 2006)

I shoulda been there with ya Buddy!


----------



## Captain (Feb 11, 2000)

Awesome..velvet one day and hard bone the next....I was up there in 2009 and it was a fantastic adventure...


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

Awesome! whats a trip for six guys cost?
I have always wanted to do that trip.


----------



## Captain (Feb 11, 2000)

brushbuster said:


> Awesome! whats a trip for six guys cost?
> I have always wanted to do that trip.


Last time I checked your looking at about 6gs+ per man...


----------



## HoytAlphaMax32 (Nov 10, 2009)

Great pics. I was up there mid September and really enjoyed the hunt. Our camp had 15 guys and we came back with 30 bulls. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

HoytAlphaMax32 said:


> Our camp had 15 guys and we came back with 30 bulls.
> 
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


That's a bunch of bull!:yikes::lol:
This hunt is on my bucket list.


----------



## TVCJohn (Nov 30, 2005)

Congrats on the hunt and nice bulls.

I went with Safari Nordik back in 2003 or so. It was around $3200 back then. I'd love to go again but not at the current prices. The tundra is a spectacular place. We had beautiful nights with a bazillion stars and northern lights in full glory. Great trout fishing. I'd encourage you guys to go if you can work it out. 

If it's just a caribou you want, take a look at the drive up winter hunts. Alot cheaper and a drive thru beautiful country. Need to do that with some buddies though to split gas costs. That may be my next option.


----------



## HoytAlphaMax32 (Nov 10, 2009)

QDMAMAN said:


> That's a bunch of bull!:yikes::lol:
> This hunt is on my bucket list.


As the guides up there say: "when they're there they're there, when they're not they're not!"

Very true statement on my hunt. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Captain (Feb 11, 2000)

Yep thats Caribou hunting...We went the last week in August and the group in camp before us had to be flown out to fill their tags with cows and small bulls only to return to camp to find it covered up with bulls..Our first couple days were unbelievable and then it got slower and slower as the week went on. One of my highlights was being 9yds from Muskox with my bow...

PS 8 guys and 16 bulls for us


----------

